# ibs, cura romana and me



## Sweetchilli (Dec 30, 2011)

omg i'm walking into school to drop my kids off and i can feel the cramping starting to come faster and faster in waves. First i manage to breathe thro then i clutch my stomache as the agonising waves take over......not here, not now. I pray that it'll hold off at least til i can get back to the car! My legs waiver and i drop to the floor, bent over double i wince as the pain takes over! People stop, my friend stands in front of me.....yes she'll be fine its ok nothing to see......i go red in the face and try to concentrate on my breathing! memories of labour days flash thro my mind, i giggle and wince at the same time. My fingers are crossed this is a short one. Eventually i try and stand up...there made it, my friend helps me to the car where i collapse with a sigh of relief. I look forward to a date with the sofa,remote and a huge box of painkillers......no shopping for me today!This is how my life was every couple of weeks. My ibs was usually under my control or at least where noone noticed until i ate something "wrong" and my day would be ruined and the pains so bad and so acute that it would take me by surprise! I then had a friend ask me to go on a detox with her. What the hell i thought.....can't hurt,your eliminating right? Cura Romana was hard.... it was very limiting but refreshing too! i lost a stone in three weeks i know which is i guess not a healthy way but omg i felt amazing! No bloating, no farting, no pain, more sleep, more energy! its not the diet tho thats amazing cause your only on it for 3wks but the aftermath. The reintroduction of foods that your body can process/likes....1 yr on and i have a list of foods that trigger my ibs those that i can eat but get slight effects and those i must avoid at all costs! I still get the occasional bout of constipation,gas,stomach pains/bloating but always when i know its coming.....when i've had a blow out or binge night with the girls! i now live with ibs in my back pocket not with it plastered all over a sandwich board!i hope it helps reading my post, hugs to all you ibs sufferers x


----------

